
The Shape of Software Security - juliend2
https://cyber-itl.org/
======
juliend2
I think the "Code Complexity" metric should have been named "Code Simplicity"
for the sake of understanding those graphs. Regardless, I think it's
interesting to visualize those aspects of software security in this way.

